# 5g mini bow reef tank



## FilmStarFish (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to set up a 5gal mini bow as a reef tank. I'm thinking of using a glass 5gal under it as a sump with a refugium, skimmer and heater. I don't know how easy it will be to drill a 5gal mini bow as they are acrilic? I will use two 20w compact florescent 50/50s for lights. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

the bigger the tank, the easyier to take care of in the long run

I think That 5 gallon would be to small for any honorable reef fish
you could keep Like 1-2 small fish that Can live in reef

I would recomend Atleast of 20 gallons for a salt tank and then Eveything else would be good , not 5


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Plenty of people keep nanoreefs or even pictoreefs.

From my understanding, even in a tank of this size it's possible to have some cool creatures, such as sexy shrimp or some of the smaller gobies, as well as corals.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah in a reef as small as a 5g, which is a picoreef, you can keep like one shrimp, or one of the smaller gobies. Anything else is unacceptable imo. 

You can also keep a few types of corals, I mean the only thing limiting your coral choice is whether they're aggressive or not and then the lighting they need.

Good luck, I have a 10g nanoreef of my own, they're hella fun. Your own slice of the ocean!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish I could find the tank. It is a 5G minibow with a 10G sump. 70W MH lights and is packed with corals and with a Fridami Pseudochromis. I will look around for you.


----------



## FilmStarFish (Sep 13, 2008)

Any suggestions for a return pump form the sump? Is 40w of 50/50 all I need for 5g tank? What color light for refugium?


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

man i just was looking at that cody and i cant find it in my history . it is a really nice tank though.


----------

